# To wait, or not to wait?



## Modifiedmama

Hubby to be proposed on Mothers day this year and it was amazing :) However, we've been going through a lot of things this year and to say our financial situation is rocky is a severe understatement. I would love to have an intimate wedding in a rainforest setting and a beautiful sit down dinner all that jazz but I can't see it happening anytime in the near future. I've done the figures and well, we won't be able to have that for quite a long time. So, I asked HTB if he would be up for signing the papers at the courthouse and then having a proper wedding when we can afford it. He says its up to me but I'm torn. 
What would you ladies do? Wait for 2+ years, or just pay the $400 and have the proper shabang when money is a bit better? 
TIA


----------



## Charlotteee

It's entirely up to you.

I wanted to marry my other half asap but we also thought well we are only going to do it once so we might aswell wait until we can afford it. We booked it in Jan 15 for Feb 17 and we are now nearly a year away, and we are having exactly what we want. 

If the marriage is important why don't you get married then when you can afford it have a blessing and the full shebang? xxx


----------



## Modifiedmama

Charlotteee said:


> It's entirely up to you.
> 
> I wanted to marry my other half asap but we also thought well we are only going to do it once so we might aswell wait until we can afford it. We booked it in Jan 15 for Feb 17 and we are now nearly a year away, and we are having exactly what we want.
> 
> If the marriage is important why don't you get married then when you can afford it have a blessing and the full shebang? xxx

Thank you xx I do completely agree with you, hence why I'm torn. I'm just an extremely impatient person. I want him to be my husband officially, considering he basically already is, or my second child however you prefer to look at it, lol


----------



## smileyfaces

2 years isn't long to wait. If you can afford it in 2 years then I would wait but if you are happy to do it sooner with a smaller day then there is nothing wrong with that either. If you are struggling financially I would probably wait till you are in a better position financially x


----------

